

Ask HN: Why isn't Scala as popular on the HN front page as Haskell or Go? - eranation

I thought it had all the components to be popular among hackers and web developers, did it simply pass its hype curve? or is there a specific reason why it&#x27;s less popular among HN readers than let&#x27;s say Haskell &#x2F; Go? I love reading articles about Haskell and Go, and think they are wonderful languages, but is there something specific about Scala that makes it less popular among HN readers?
======
semiprivate
With Haskell and Go you feel like you're part of some elite hacker community.
With Scala you just feel simultaneously relieved and torn that you can
functionally program on the JVM.

Also, the JVM is not an exciting environment.

 _Edit_ Also, which of these feels the most like you're workin' for the man?

[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell)
| [http://golang.org/](http://golang.org/) | [http://www.scala-
lang.org/](http://www.scala-lang.org/)

~~~
waxzce
I think JVM is very exciting environment : \- powerful (one of best
performances in the VM world) \- lot's of libs/fmk \- easy to convince
Enterprise to use it \- moving fast these lasts years...

So the ecosystem is quite interesting

Disclaimer : I program mainly with : scala, nodejs, haskell and java +
frontweb

------
gexla
It seems that these things come and go in waves. I notice that one article
gets posted which gets a lot of up-votes and then that article seems to spark
off a lot more articles on the same subject.

I'm also guessing that if you were to actually come up with a list of all
articles on the front page which are specific to the subject of programming
languages, it would probably look a lot different than you think.

If Go is getting relatively frequent mentions, I would think it's because it's
relatively approachable (I have never worked with Scala, but I'm assuming that
Go is way more simple to install,) quick to learn and new toys such as Docker
which has been on the front page a lot also gives Go a boost.

~~~
eranation
Agree in general on the waves, but Scala's buzz days here was not easy to
find. I went through HN search and looked for interesting Scala articles that
got home page worthy amount of points, although I found a few good ones,
didn't do a scientific research but it seems it never had its golden period
here. Maybe it will have a comeback one day :)

p.s. Scala is relatively easy to install and get started with nowadays.

------
lgieron
I think it's because it's not a hipster language, but a language for pragmatic
programmers - ie. people who don't want to be forced into single programming
paradigm (like in Haskell, Closure), who want easy interaction with tons of
existing JVM code/libraries (unlike in Go/Haskell), who value platform
independence, who need good performance where necessary. This breed of
developers (the "pragmatic" crowd) tend to focus more on just doing stuff and
less on writing about it, hence less NH threads.

------
thifm
We like the extremes, from clojure's metaproggraming, haskell's hipsterness,
go's performance and lack of classes.

Scala isn't sexy, it's like coffeescript for java.

------
ghostdiver
Scala or Cloujre, just like Java will be used for not so exciting programming
tasks, syntactic sugar won't help here.

~~~
eranation
Respect your opinion, but Storm is not exciting? Hadoop? Solr? GWT? Android?
Saying Scala or Clojure (or java) are not used for exciting tasks is
dismissing all these projects as non exciting, which I have to disagree

~~~
zerr
I think the OP meant that when there is a job posting relevant to those [JVM]
languages, it often means "yet another CRUD/Enterprise" stuff.

Although, Android did some diversification for Java programmers, right.

------
seiji
Go back and read (and watch the video of his talk -- it's engaging):
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/06/rhinos-and-
tigers.ht...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/06/rhinos-and-tigers.html)

------
njharman
JVM

~~~
jonrx
On the other hand, Clojure seems pretty popular over here.

